# Pictures of Rosie at 12 weeks



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

I thought I'd better put some up to date photos of Rosie on - she's grown SO much!

These are from today - beautiful spring day, spent out in the back garden!


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

She's a real beauty. So lovely to have a fine day when you can leave the doors open and let them wander in and out when they please. Flo's favourite garden pastime is looking for and chewing sticks. She also does a great job of keeping the neighbours cats out of the garden.


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

She looks great! Such a plush coat too.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

nice pics!! they sure grow fast don't they


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

Oh shes so lovely - want mine now!!!!!


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Thanks everyone - I think she is gorgeous, but all mummies do, don't they? 

It's beautiful again today - the back door is open once more!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh she's having a great time ...spring has sprung bring it on x


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

What a gorgeous color. I love seeing them outside as they just look even better, in my opinion!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

aww what a lovely girl she is so big already.


----------

